# What to do in Cyprus?



## Tommo1968 (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

been in Cyprus 3 weeks now. The job's going well, got myself a great appartment in Limassol and sorted out a car from a nice dealer in Paphos. 

But I am finding the evenings and weekends a litle slow, so I'm looking for suggestions for clubs, societies etc to join and get myself more involved with the ex pat communcty out here.

I'm game to try anything and love football (Liverpool fan ), Golf (clubs arriving this weekend! Keeping fit (already joined the HHH), SCUBA, drinking, dancing and socialising. I'm also open to trying quieter, more relaxed passtimes (a colleague tells me there's a Scrabble society on the island, but I'm not sure if she's pulling my leg!)

I'm happy to travel so I'm looking for suggestions, invites, whatever!

Cheers

Tom


----------



## momo (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Tom
Try the Hash Harriers - its not all running!!! They have a great social side if your up for anything.
They have a group based in Limassol (plus rest of island) look them up on the net.

momo


----------



## Tommo1968 (May 26, 2009)

momo said:


> Hi Tom
> Try the Hash Harriers - its not all running!!! They have a great social side if your up for anything.
> They have a group based in Limassol (plus rest of island) look them up on the net.
> 
> momo


Thanks Momo,

I actually did my first hash run yesterday as they had been reccomended to me by a friend in the UK.

TOM :clap2:


----------

